# there should be a dreadlocks thread..



## thomas mccoy (Dec 19, 2013)

anyone got dreads.. 
i know you folks are out there..


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 19, 2013)

yeah for like 4 years. whatchu wanna knoow?


----------



## sporehead (Dec 19, 2013)

I did for 5 years. Miss my little ropes.


----------



## thomas mccoy (Dec 19, 2013)

i cant get the hang of croceting..
my dreads are messy as hell and i just wanna get those loose hairs in..
but im doing something wrong..
ive also heard you can sew them.. but that sounds complicated..


----------



## sporehead (Dec 19, 2013)

Sewing them in is pretty easy actually. For dreads that have loops on them, just pull the loop out until its hanging free. Take that hair and palmroll it. Then stick it through the eye of a large sturdy needle. Sew it straight down into the dread. If it is too long just do it again.

Crocheting is a good start for some heavier duty dreads but it causes the hair to not dread if they are still young, causing weak spots. You can combine dreads at the base using a crochet hook and the sewing method. Or get a small Phillips head screwdriver and make a tunnel in the dread, starting at the base. Then thread the dread into the other one with the sewing needle. Its tricky but it works.

I used these two methods to achieve awesome professional looking dreads. Started with 106 and ended with 80. Getting a touch up helps a lot. Doing a deep clean every 6 months or so can pull out all the nasty shit that piles up and it tightens them up a bit too. I did a deep clean after every touch up to lock it all in.


----------



## Venatus (Nov 6, 2014)

this is good to know.


----------



## stormcrow (May 6, 2015)

I have been doing dreads for a little over a year now, but I am doing the don't give a fuck method. It mostly works. They don't look professional, but I want low maintenance. Mostly I use dry shampoo and try to mitigate oil and they do their thing on their own. I could never understand crusties that spend hours making their dreads perfect. I don't have time for that.

fimbulvetr666.bandcamp.com


----------



## Journeyingjoe (May 6, 2015)

Started mine in jan after 53 years of conformity. It has definitely knotted. looking forward to a gathering where someone family can "do me propa" peace


----------

